# Bobbers-Whats best



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

I was wondering what type of bobbers you prefer for pan fish. I have had the best luck with a spring bobber. When the bite is really soft I can see the action on the spring. Is there a better bobber? Thanks and see you on the ice!!
Buzz


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm going to pick up one of those spring bobber poles this year. But when I'm going for Crappie, I like to use the little blacka and yellow foam slip bobbers. They work great. Just tie one of those bobber stops on to the line and slide it back and forth to set the depth you want to fish. The stop will reel right up on to the spool and stay in the same place. After you take off the fish, just peel the line back off and you're back at the same depth.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I like to use the spring bobbers attached to the end of the rod, However, I will still use a bobber stop, ( The string type) to MARK the depth that I want so I can return to it repeatedly., I also use the Fishfinder for that same purpose...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Spring bobbers are the ONLY way to go,, especially for crappies. Ya gotta get the GOOD ones though,, Stopper Lures makes a pretty good one. Ya need the "thin" wire bobbers with the loop in the end, attach it to the end of your pole with some sewing thread and then put a coat of nail polish on it, then bend the wire off on an angle. As far as depth goes,,, I never worry about that,, when I buy a reel,, the FIRST thing I look for is the "line catch tab", I won't buy another reel that doesn't have that.. Once you get your depth,,,, just snap your line under the tab and away you go.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

With the line catch what do you if you hook a goodsized fish that wants to take some line out? Wont the line break. I dont typicaly use a bobber of any sort when ice fishing. I prefer using ultra lite rod for the feel.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm sure that's happened to me in the past, I just can't recall off hand,,, I know that I've opened the bail and just "unhooked" it real quick when I've had a big fish on. If I'm fishing real shallow, I won't use it,,, but anything over 10 feet I will. I don't keep anything but perch and gills, so it really doesn't matter if a big pike or bass breaks me off. 

NOW,,, with all that said,,,, if I get a 16 or 17 inch perch up to the hole and he makes a run and breaks me off, cause of my "line catch",,,,, I"m gonna be PISSED!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Theres one out there that size running around somewhere. Be ready


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

Ok-sounds like the spring bobber works for alot of you guys. I wasn't sure if there was something better. I like the bobber stop idea, but wouldn't it get snagged in the spring bobber? I like bobber stops for the deep water.Thanks for your input.Buzz


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

spring bobber in shallow water, but anything more than about 8-9', i use a thill ice and fly slip bobber rigged. with a tiny (size 18) treble and one split shot for crappies. seems to have worked the best for me.

steve


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

When using a bobber stop with a spring bobber I set the stop so its just on the spool when I am at the right depth, the stop will let you get back to the depth and not get caught in the eyes ro the reel.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Don't use them any more. Just tight line.


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm with Jigworm. With those flimsy noodle rods I use, I don't have a need for a bobber unless its real windy. And even then, a bb split to weigh the line down a little bit and take care of the wind blowing the line everywhere. I spend 95% of my time jigging and a lot of the bites come when you are actually jigging the bait. Noodle rods are just a long version of a spring bobber. They detect everything.


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I use a thill bobber. I personally would use nothing else when crappie fishing. I make sure it is perfectly matched to the wieght of my lure to that it barely floats. Then if the bobber lifts up, or won't stand up, I know that a crappie has hit it from below. You'd be surprised how often they do that. I think you'll miss most of those bites with other methods.


----------



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't mess with bobbers - I use the really super thin poles with the cheap little reels that I can lock in position at the depth I need, then I just pull the line up hand over hand take the fish off and drop the line back in the hole right back to the exact spot it was before. With the thin poles you can see a little mousie movin'.......well, almost anyway.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

No bobber for me either. I prefer ice rods with light tips so I can watch the rod. Most of the time though, I see the bite on the flasher. 

Mike


----------



## niner93 (Mar 18, 2003)

I have always used spring bobbers. When I'm fishing I just put one bb size shot about 12" above my tear drop. All I have to do to find the depth is drop it down till there is no tension on the sping then make one turn of the reel and my tear drop is about 2" off of the bottom. Doing this I can switch from hole to hole and know that i'm at the depth I want. 

The real advantage I think is that I can see the bite if they are hitting as they rise. The shot puts enough tension that it will raise when one takes it up.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

When I am float fishing, I like the least amount of resistance I can get away with. Usually I can get this by properly weighting the float so the slightest hit will register. I also prefer the pencil style. I think they offer even less resistance, therefore less weight is needed.

I use the Anne for ice fishing.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

gapen bobbers, got em and dig em..... haven't used em too much for ice fishing though, maybe i should give em a whirl.

steve


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

This is the absolute best bobber that I have used on the hard water. I would highly recommend it!

http://www.icebusterbobbers.com/ice-buster-bobber.html


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm with the "no bobber" crowd most of the time. I use the ultralite thin tipped rods and fish gills and perch by feel. I just bought a Frabill Amplifier Ultralite and now, like most everybody else, I'm just waiting for some decent ice. The new Frabill is supposed to be the most sensitive rod available; I hope so. If it is, it ought to be a smelt killer, too.
Regarding bobbers, once in a while I will set a dead rod with a minnow under a Thill slip float. I just don't like it when they freeze onto the line. Anyone have any tips on avoiding that?
I also like to fish perch with minnows on last ice and most of the time that will be minnows under the Thill floats, too. Usually no freezing problems at that time of the year.
If I use floats, they'll be Thills.
Butch


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I don't use bobbers much myself, but I can say that Hunt4Ever has the program down pretty good after seeing him destroy Crappies last year.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I use Thill bobbers and Spring for when the bite is lite. I am gonna try the tight lining method this year.


----------



## Todd Wiliams (Dec 25, 2003)

The best Bobber I have found is the "Sneaky Pete" Spring Bobber, we use this down here in South West part of our great state, just too bad we dont have any ice yet!
We use 6' custom made rods with one of these attached to the end. This is basiclly a small diameter plastic spring bobber that is vertually indistructable, cold doesnt make it brittle,and they can be trained (bent) to the side of rod tip to see better. We get a slight jigging motion going on the bobber and if the fish (bluegill,crappie,perch,ect) even breathes on the jig you can see it in the motion..
I have a few samples if anyone is interested,just email me.
Todd


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Any chance of maybe posting a pic of that "Sneaky Pete", Todd?

Welcome to the "crack house",,,, this site is the MOST addicting place on the internet.


----------



## lil-skipper (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jpollman _
> *I'm going to pick up one of those spring bobber poles this year. But when I'm going for Crappie, I like to use the little blacka and yellow foam slip bobbers. They work great. Just tie one of those bobber stops on to the line and slide it back and forth to set the depth you want to fish. The stop will reel right up on to the spool and stay in the same place. After you take off the fish, just peel the line back off and you're back at the same depth. *[/QUOTE If any one is interested in trying a real good spring bobber there is one on the market called a gotcha bobber it is made in kalamazoo, mi. by an individual called Doug Smith. If you need to contact Doug to find out where you can purchase his bobbers the phone# is 1-269-327-0094. Trust me on this one fellas if you like spring bobbers or if you are thinking about going using one for the first time this is the bobber that i would try the sensitivity with this bobber is unmatched by any thing on the market. by the way, this bobber has been on the market locally for the past twenty-five years. Dnr sports in kazoo. sells the heck out of em.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I use spring bobbers, the type that come on a Schooley Rod. I usually fish with minnows and I can tell by the action of the minnow when fish are close by. Those were the days b4 the Vex.
I mostly fish for crappie and perch with those rods but I've landed quite a few pike and walleye with them too. Lot's of fun on 2lb. test.


----------



## lil-skipper (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jpollman _
> *I'm going to pick up one of those spring bobber poles this year. But when I'm going for Crappie, I like to use the little blacka and yellow foam slip bobbers. They work great. Just tie one of those bobber stops on to the line and slide it back and forth to set the depth you want to fish. The stop will reel right up on to the spool and stay in the same place. After you take off the fish, just peel the line back off and you're back at the same depth. *


----------



## P Gottshall (Dec 14, 2003)

I have some Schooley Rods, with the flexible metal spring bobber, although I haven't used those since I got electronics. They work well, but I really like feeling & "seeing" the bite. I have an UL HT Blue rod, & think it's about as good as a spring bobber.

I also recently picked some coiled spring bobbers, which look like they'll be more sensitive. Has anyone used these? Are they as big a hassle to get the line through as it looks like they'll be?

I kinda' don't want to mess up my "good" rods by attaching a spring bobber, so think a float may be a better option for me.

I've been looking at the ice-buster bobbers too, although they seem a little pricey for a piece of foam. Has anyone made one of these?

Paul


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Never fish without a coiled spring bobber on my jigging rod(panfish). Minnow rods need a float. Crappies need to time to take it. They swim with the bait, so a float is the best way for that. I miss less fish that way.

My .02.

ficious


----------



## P Gottshall (Dec 14, 2003)

How difficult is it to get the line through the coils when your hands are cold?

Paul


----------



## lil-skipper (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jpollman _
> *I'm going to pick up one of those spring bobber poles this year. But when I'm going for Crappie, I like to use the little blacka and yellow foam slip bobbers. They work great. Just tie one of those bobber stops on to the line and slide it back and forth to set the depth you want to fish. The stop will reel right up on to the spool and stay in the same place. After you take off the fish, just peel the line back off and you're back at the same depth. *


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

I've become addicted to spring bobbers
made from Bic Lighter springs.
To make them you break the top off the lighter with pliers and remove the spring.
The next step is to stretch about 1/4" of one end of the spring to about 1/2". Then pass the spring through the tiptop and "screw" the stretched end of the spring on the pole just behind the tip. To thread the line through the coils I use dental floss threaders (Oral-B brand-blue plastic). To finish the job shrink about 1/4" of red or yellow shrink tube on the end of the spring. They are the most sensitive spring bobbers I have ever found. Coupled with nylon sewing thread line, #14 ice flies, cornborers , and an FL-18 you'll slay the gills!


----------



## P Gottshall (Dec 14, 2003)

Sailor,

Do you use the spring bobbers on a jigging pole, or on a "scholley"?

Paul


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

P Gottshal,
I have them rigged on both types of poles.
I use 2# line on the Scholley's when the bite is hot. I use 1# or sewing thread on 
the poles with spinning reels.
On rare occasions I have had them ice up
and then go to poles with the Scholley bobbers.


----------



## lil-skipper (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jpollman _
> *I'm going to pick up one of those spring bobber poles this year. But when I'm going for Crappie, I like to use the little blacka and yellow foam slip bobbers. They work great. Just tie one of those bobber stops on to the line and slide it back and forth to set the depth you want to fish. The stop will reel right up on to the spool and stay in the same place. After you take off the fish, just peel the line back off and you're back at the same depth. *


----------



## mkariko1225 (Dec 29, 2003)

what kind of bait do you use when you go ice fishing? This is my first time im about to go ice fishing and i want to know how to ice fish?


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Welcome aboard mkariko.
What do you want to fish for? For Blue gills, Sunfish etc on inland lakes I would recomend wax worms on a tear drop jig. If you are going out on Lake St. Clare for Perch I would say minnows would be good to bring along also. 
If you have time, walk out on the ice where you want to fish and talk to people. In most cases they will be glad to give you some tips.
Keep posting your questions on this site, there are some great folks here that willing to share info.
Good luck


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

No bobber or spring -  After 32 years of ice fishing I have found in about 12 foot of water or less the best way for me to go was high
visibility yellow line with a couple of feet of a fluorocarbon leader.
Use lightly weighted flies or jigs, its best for the line to have a little slack in it and then watch the line as you slowly jig up and down. If it tightens up on the way up or slacks on the way down somethings got a hold of it. I have often laid on the ice and watched panfish come up and mouth the bait without moving a bobber. And do jig up and down the depth of the water. Its surprising how often they are just a couple of feet under the ice. I use 1 to 4 pound leader and 2 or 4 pound high vis line depending on how likely it is for bass to be around. You will see bites you never saw before with this most sensitive method.
Deeper I'd go with a spring bobber.


----------



## P Gottshall (Dec 14, 2003)

I got an idea. . .

I was in the craft store with my wife yesterday, & picked up a sheet of bright yellow thin (1/8") foam, about 12" x 24", for $0.79, and a bag of agout 200 crimp-on eyelets for about $2. I figure it's good for a season's worth of bobbers.

Pretty cheap huh?

Paul


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

as long as its truly closed cell foam, that should work fine.

steve


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P Gottshall
> 
> I was in the craft store with my wife yesterday, & picked up a sheet of bright yellow thin (1/8") foam, about 12" x 24", for $0.79, and a bag of agout 200 crimp-on eyelets for about $2. I figure it's good for a season's worth of bobbers.
> 
> ...


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

When crappie fishing I like to use the small pencil type Thill bobbers. There very sensitive and I find them easier to detect "lift bites" from crappie.

I do have a couple of rods with a spring bobber on them, but lately I've switched over to the ultra light HT and Schooley Rods.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

NEMichsportsman

Thanks for the link, Just got the Ice-Buster Bobbers in todays mail...these things look AWESOME.. Can't wait to try them out...


----------



## Tarkenton (Dec 18, 2003)

If you do get the ice-buster bobbers, make sure you buy lots of them. Once your fishing buddies see how great these things work, you'll be giving a lot of them away.

They are without a doubt the best bobber I've ever used.

Spring bobbers,hmmff. Can you really call anything that's attached to the rod a bobber?


----------

